# Samba and My Network Places [SOLVED]

## RayVad

Got a strange problem here.

I can acces my shares on my samba server, but i can't see the samba server directly from My Network Places at any w2000/NT4 systems in my network.

workgroup = myserver is set in the smb.conf though.

Am i missing something here?

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

RayLast edited by RayVad on Tue Nov 29, 2005 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tSp

 *RayVad wrote:*   

> Got a strange problem here.
> 
> I can acces my shares on my samba server, but i can't see the samba server directly from My Network Places at any w2000/NT4 systems in my network.
> 
> workgroup = myserver is set in the smb.conf though.
> ...

 

dont know if this is your problem or not, but sometimes if a windows file gets corrupted, it will not show shares or local computers in network neighborhood.  It is usually a file related to IE, so maybe first try to update/reinstall IE and see if that fixes it.

----------

## RayVad

Don't think that is the problem.

I can see my whole network neigbourhood, except the linux server.

what needs to be set more on the Gentoo server to get it show up in network neigbourhood?

----------

## tSp

 *RayVad wrote:*   

> Don't think that is the problem.
> 
> I can see my whole network neigbourhood, except the linux server.
> 
> what needs to be set more on the Gentoo server to get it show up in network neigbourhood?

 

Do I understand correctly that the server name doesnt show up??  If the server name shows up, do the network share names show up??

do you have workgroup set?

----------

## RayVad

Yes it doesn't show up. I can only see my windows servers in network neigbourhood.

I have in smb.conf the workgroup = name set to the corresponding workgroup name.

The Gentoo server is new. It used to be an Redhat9 and later a FC3 server. Those where working wel with samba and could see the samba server in network neigbourhood.

If i do a search computers in w2k it finds it on ip or hostname well and can see the shares.

Also can i map drives to the shares and browse them.

----------

## tSp

 *RayVad wrote:*   

> Yes it doesn't show up. I can only see my windows servers in network neigbourhood.
> 
> I have in smb.conf the workgroup = name set to the corresponding workgroup name.
> 
> The Gentoo server is new. It used to be an Redhat9 and later a FC3 server. Those where working wel with samba and could see the samba server in network neigbourhood.
> ...

 

this sounds like the exact problem mentioned here:

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/1999-August/013905.html

Another reference I just found was this one:

http://handsonhowto.com/smb101.html

-----------------------

I am currently at work which is a mixture of win98se and 2000 boxes with gentoo running samba for a quackbooks enterprise database for about 10 office computers, and they show up.  Just for your reference, here is the smb.conf file to see if anything sticks out.

```

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash)

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors.

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = workgroup

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Server

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page

   hosts allow = 192.168. 127.

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

#   printcap name = /etc/printcap

#   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

#   printing = cups

#printing = cups

#printcap name = cups

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 0

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

;   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server

# The argument list may include:

#   password server = My_PDC_Name [My_BDC_Name] [My_Next_BDC_Name]

# or to auto-locate the domain controller/s

#   password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

   password level = 8

   username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

;   encrypt passwords = yes

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

# The following is needed to keep smbclient from spouting spurious errors

# when Samba is built with support for SSL.

;   ssl CA certFile = /usr/share/ssl/certs/ca-bundle.crt

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# update the Linux system password also.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

#   unix password sync = Yes

#   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

#   passwd chat = *New*password* %n\n *Retype*new*password* %n\n *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# You can use PAM's password change control flag for Samba. If

# enabled, then PAM will be used for password changes when requested

# by an SMB client instead of the program listed in passwd program.

# It should be possible to enable this without changing your passwd

# chat parameter for most setups.

#   pam password change = yes

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# This parameter will control whether or not Samba should obey PAM's

# account and session management directives. The default behavior is

# to use PAM for clear text authentication only and to ignore any

# account or session management. Note that Samba always ignores PAM

# for authentication in the case of encrypt passwords = yes

#  obey pam restrictions = yes

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#   a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# Browser Control Options:

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

   preferred master = yes

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations.

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roving profiles (only for Win95 and WinNT)

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#   Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one   WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no

;   guest ok = no

;   guest account = nobody

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = yes

   writeable = yes

   valid users = %S

   create mask = 0664

   directory mask = 0775

# If you want users samba doesn't recognize to be mapped to a guest user

; map to guest = bad user

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /usr/local/samba/lib/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

;   share modes = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /usr/local/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a BSD-style print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer

#[printers]

#   comment = All Printers

#   path = /var/spool/samba

#   browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

#   guest ok = no

#   writable = no

#   printable = yes

#   printing = cups

#   public = yes

#   printer name = printer

#[printers]

#comment = All Printers

#path = /var/spool/samba

#browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

#guest ok = no

#writable = no

#printable = yes

#added myself

#printing = cups

#public = yes

#printer name = raw

#use client driver = yes

#[printers]

#comment = All Printers

#path = /var/spool/samba

#browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

#guest ok = no

#writable = no

#printable = yes

#added myself

#printing = cups

#public = yes

#printer name = printer

#use client driver = yes

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

[qb]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/qb

   guest ok = yes

   writeable = yes

#   printable = no

#   write list = @qb

#   force user = +qb

#   force group = +qb

   directory mask = 0777

   directory security mask = 0777

   inherit permissions = yes

   browseable = yes

# Other examples.

#

# A private printer, usable only by fred. Spool data will be placed in fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /home/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by fred. Note that fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %U option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/local/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[qb]

;   comment = Quickbooks company file

;   path = /home/qb

;   public = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

```

----------

## RayVad

hmmm...until now, no solution found.

I'll check my kernel. See whet needs to be compiled in it.

Do you have smbfs compiled in the kernel? I don't have it.

----------

## RayVad

Okay,

Compiled my kernel with SMB and CIFS.

Still it can't been seen in network neigbourhood.

I can ping it from the W2k machines by its ip-adress, netbiosname and alias.

I'm lost......

----------

## tSp

 *RayVad wrote:*   

> Okay,
> 
> Compiled my kernel with SMB and CIFS.
> 
> Still it can't been seen in network neigbourhood.
> ...

 

maybe this is a stupid question, but do you have iptables on the linux server or any type of firewall on the windows clients that might be blocking the traffic?

----------

## RayVad

Its not a stupid question.

But I did check that also allready, iptables are turned off and no other firewall is installed.

Ports 137~139 are useable for it.

----------

## RayVad

Still not working here.

Anyone other Ideas?

----------

## rev138

Do you have

```

netbios name = XXX

```

in the global settings?

-S

----------

## RayVad

Netbios name is set to its netbios name.

So that should be right also.

----------

## solarium_rider

Just a hunch, but is nmbd starting correctly?  Have you checked the logs for any errors messages?  I think it is /var/log/samba/log.nmbd

----------

## RayVad

nmbd is correctly started also, no error messages in /var/log/samba/smbd or /var/log/samba/nmbd either.

I have also no clue wat it could be.

 :Question: 

----------

## RayVad

Anyone other suggestions?

Should i have used useflags? I don't use it as PDC, but only for sharing a disk.

Here my smb.conf:

[global]

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

        ;load printers = yes

        ;printing = cups

        ;printcap name = cups

        ;name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        interfaces = lo eth0

        bind interfaces only = yes

        hosts allow = 192.168.6.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

        browseable = yes

        ;map to guest = bad user

        domain master = yes

        encrypt passwords = yes

        time server = yes

        available = yes

        wins support = true

        dns proxy = no

        netbios name = flathead

        netbios aliases = samba

        server string = Samba Server %v

        local master = yes

        workgroup = workgroup

        os level = 99

        security = share

        max log size = 50

        ;guest account = samba

        ;guest ok = yes

[fshare]

        writeable = yes

        path = /data/share

        write list = xxx

        comment = Shared directory

        valid users = xxx

        public = yes

        available = yes

        guest ok = no

----------

## RayVad

SOLVED!!

You won't believe the mistake i made.....

It was al the time broadcast!

My machine ip: xx.xx.xx.50 brd: xx.xx.xx.50

Stupid!!!! I know....

I now set this broadcast to proper IP: xx.xx.xx.255, as it should be.

----------

